# round up ready sunflowers



## rod tyroch

Any of you guys tried them or are there a such thing ?


----------



## smgc

Been planting sunflowers for 15 years and not aware of such a thing.


----------



## rod tyroch

What type of seed are you using and when do you plant?


----------



## PaulinKansas

there is a clearfield sunflower that is resistant to Beyond. Beyond is alot like glyphosate. Beyond is over 200 bucks a gallon, that price is beyond me.


----------



## smgc

Beyond is aplied at 4 to 6 ounces per acre even at $300 per gallon that is only $9.50 to $14.00 per acre and it has tremendous control on Johnsongrass and Cocklebur--as always check with your local extension agent to see if it is labled for your area yada yada --


----------



## rod tyroch

What about bloodweeds thats my problem ??


----------



## olduckhunter

rod tyroch said:


> What about bloodweeds thats my problem ??




rod,

you need to go to your county extension agent and ask him. he will know what chemicals if any that will control bloodweed. either that or go to the nearest farm chemical dealer and ask him to look in his chemical book for a chemical if he don't already know of one. 


old


----------



## Scott Galloway

There are no RR Sunflowers. There are clearfield ready sunflowers. I spray Cadre on them and it runs about $10 per acre. You can spray beyond or lightning also, however those products are not avaliable in my part of the USA. They cost about $150 per bag for a bag of aprox. 200,000 seed. It is well worth the cost in my opinion...


----------



## gooserslucer

A roundup ready sunflower seed would work against us here since we often
spray the patch with it 2 weeks prior to the season to be sure they are dry.

The trick is to get your premerge on just ahead of a rain to get good control when you plant. Many guys also cultivate later in the growing season to keep the patch extra clean and to fluff up the soil which the doves really like.


----------



## SWAMPDAWG

Clearfield sunflowers, like Clearfield rice and wheat are tolerant to imidazolinone herbicides. Each Clearfield crop has a particular herbicide that's labeled for application; in the case of rice it's Newpath (imazethapyr), in wheat and sunflowers it's Beyond (imazamox). Now, that's not to say you can't get away with others like Cadre as SG mentioned. I even know one guy who uses Arsenal on his CF sunflowers and it seems to work very well. But Beyond isn't non-selective like glyphosate and doesn't really work on the plant in the same way. But its fairly good on grasses. For ragweed, aka bloodweed, try putting down Spartan pre-plant, pre-emerge, or PPI at 4 oz/ acre, plus Dual, Treflan, or Prowl. Needs to be incorporated either by you or a rain shortly after planting. Hope this helps.


----------

